# RANDOM: Daikoku Futo images (Sept 22, 2006)



## G.A.T FEAST (Jul 15, 2005)

Hi folks,

As most of you know, a few of us gathered at Daikoku futo last night for a litte meet. 

Here are a few of the images from the meet. 

Partial parking lot image:










Slick looking Toyota Mark II with a fish tank FTW.



















High end sports car club





































































































A few crazy JDM bikers


















































And some loud ass vans


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks again for sharing Daikoku . . .:bowdown1: 

How many of you guys where there? Actually do the Lambo guys live down there ?. . .:chuckle: they seem to be there quite often.

Anybody remembers the movie Black Rain?


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

Great looking meet , some fantastic cars :smokin: and some weird looking bikes.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Nice shots Adam. I couldn't even be @resd to take the camera out last night. It truly makes me ache inside seeing such italian exotica being tarted up like that. The only car that managed to save its self was a pristine 430, with the optional Brembo ceramic brake package. That is until I heard he wants to do a lambo-door conversion on it. :nervous:


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

Great pics :thumbsup: ,Keep em coming :thumbsup:


----------



## scw02102 (Mar 14, 2006)

Nice pics

would love to go see that in the flesh


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

quality photos.

thats 1 meet i'd like too go too.


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

Amazing pics mate, nice one!! :bowdown1:


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

nice pic's 
Any GTR pic's ???

Thanks


----------



## ma1lik (May 17, 2005)

Top shot once again. Some awsome and amuzing cars on display.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

DCD said:


> Nice shots Adam. I couldn't even be @resd to take the camera out last night. It truly makes me ache inside seeing such italian exotica being tarted up like that. The only car that managed to save its self was a pristine 430, with the optional Brembo ceramic brake package. That is until I heard he wants to do a lambo-door conversion on it. :nervous:


Totally agree with you!!! 

Having seen Lambos; Murcielgao, Diablo, etc they all look stunning as they are. 

Its a shame really, but i think money has more to do with this than actual taste!!!


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

awesome pics....


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Did anyone manage to talk to the guy with orange R33 GTS-T in this picture?
He is a friend of mine from the Navy, Dan, and goes to Daikoku frequently.
They usually know where the action happens or they will make thier own action happen from time to time.


----------



## Powervehicles (Sep 11, 2002)

Yeah we all spoke to "Dan The Man" 

Hes some guy


----------



## Powervehicles (Sep 11, 2002)

Oh and forget this orange heap  

Where are the pics of the vertex car in the background?


----------



## PcT GTR Mad (Nov 5, 2005)

Japan is tempting me more and more.
Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Thanks for the pix. Was there any real competition out there (e.g. twin turbo lambos, etc.)? 

Cya O!


----------



## gijsje (Mar 25, 2006)

I was there last year august when is was in Tokyo for business but i did not see these kind of cars then.:bawling: 
I think i was there at the wrong day.
Those night meeting are just a wet dream for most people here in the Netherlands


----------



## MarkFranks15 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Wangan and Daikokufuto*


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

I just came back from Yokoskuka and the the sign in the toll road for daikuko futo, and remember thats were all this nice pictures happen. It would have not matter my GTR is getting cams, headgasket, fuel system and a FCON Pro so I dont think I would have matched there with a van...lol


----------

